# DampRid Low Cost No Heat Kiln



## MRDucks2 (Nov 4, 2019)

I was not sure if this would work, but it appears to be a low cost, viable solution to drying blanks for $20 or less without heat. 

Caveats for the critics:
- Yes, I know it is not technically a kiln
- I am using a low cost, General MM1E pin type moisture meter from WoodCraft
- I did not have true, green wood to test so used some blanks in storage as well as some cut from a wet but dead limb that was laying outside off of a maple tree. 

Now the theory:
If you take one of those ZipLoc storage containers with a foam seal and a room sized container of DampRid will it dry pen blanks. The short answer is yes. 

The Experiment:




DampRid available in various forms at most hardware stores




ZipLoc Weather Shield storage container available in various sizes. This one may larger than needed but it was on clearance. Key is, it has a foam seal to keep humidity out. We use them to store Christmas cookies. 




Exterior view of lid seal




Interior view of lid seal




Basically arranged a variety of jar and soft maple blanks on supports or “stickers” as if air drying normally. Placed DampRid in container and sealed it up. 




View of closed container. 

I took initial moisture readings on each blank then checked them all at random intervals. 

The Results:
A-golden soft maple
B-curly hard maple
C-punky wet soft maple
D-golden soft maple
E-curly hard maple
F-punky wet soft maple
G-golden soft maple
H-curly hard maple
I-punky wet soft maple

Initial readings 10/12/19 9:30pm
Second readings 10/17/19 5:15pm
Third readings 10/20/19 8:15pm
Fourth readings 11/4/19 5:20pm

Percent WME
A-21, 10, 8, NR <7
B-10.5, 10, 8, 7
C-35, 12, 10, NR <7
D-10, 8, 7, NR <7
E-11, 10, 8, NR <7
F-19, 13, 11, 7
G-10, 8, 7, NR <7
H-10.5, 9, 7, NR <7
I-27, 11, 9, 7

Control samples
Golden soft maple remained at 10
Curly hard maple remained at 10
Pinky wet soft maple down from 16 to 10.5

Condition of DampRid - no water deposited in bottom of container. 

Conclusion:
From my observations this is a viable, low cost method of lowering wood moisture content in small batches of wood. Next year I will run the test with green blanks and see what happens but I believe I will see a quick but steady drop during the first 30 days to the point the blanks could easily be baked off in a toaster oven or left for a couple more weeks to get close to zero WME. 

Benefits: small, cheap at $20 or less, way to store/get out of the way, portable and I believe we may be less susceptible to warp or cracks due to the process being heat free. 

Give it a try and let us know what your experience is!


----------



## leehljp (Nov 4, 2019)

WOW! Well Done! I love new ideas! I have used those type of dryers when I was overseas and away from home for a month or two, but not on wood or blanks. Great idea.


----------



## John Murray (Nov 4, 2019)

Very interesting. I assume the control samples were outside the container. Is that correct?

 (we know what assuming does   )


----------



## John Eldeen (Nov 4, 2019)

Well conducted experiment with encouraging results. If there was no real significant sign's of moisture in the damp rid. I wonder how may times the same bucket could be used with the same results.


----------



## Fred Bruche (Nov 4, 2019)

Not as carefully planned and executed procedure like yours but I have effectively dried pen blanks by dropping them straight in a 5 gallons bucket of desiccant beads (I got some of amz from Interteck packaging). It takes about 2-3 weeks depending on the wood, and these desiccant beads are rechargeable.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Nov 4, 2019)

John Murray - Yes, the control samples remained outside of the container. With the time of the year I was concerned about a hard cold front setting in and dropping overall humidity by half. Didn’t happen, though. 

John Eldeen - My thought, too. Within the enclosed tub we are actually removing little moisture. The DampRid I think is sized for a 10x10 room. The bag the flakes media was in still has dust in it and collected beads of water from the shop. 

Fred - The beads are also a great idea.  As I recall they can be recharged in the microwave. 

Has anyone tried the flower drying desiccant I believe you can get at Hobby Lobby? I think it may be rechargeable, also.


----------



## Larryreitz (Nov 4, 2019)

Excellent information.  Thanks for doing the study and sharing the results.


----------



## PBorowick (Nov 5, 2019)

MRDucks2, I was thinking the same thing....I have a 5 lb bag of silica gel that I am going to try.  I have some russian olive that was cut this summer.  It's been on the rack with the ends painted but I'm sure its still plenty wet.
I will cut it up this weekend and do a similar experiment to yours I think.
Anyone have a recommendation on a moisture meter?


----------



## Woodchipper (Nov 5, 2019)

Interesting, The material can't be dried like the dessicant we get in electronics, etc. The beads dissolve and the resulting liquid has to be discarded. I buy the beads in big bags. That is what I keep in my gun safe.


----------



## Fred Bruche (Nov 5, 2019)

PBorowick said:


> Anyone have a recommendation on a moisture meter?


If you don't have a moisture meter you can instead check the weight of the blanks, when they stop losing weight they are dry. The scale should be reasonably sensitive, to 0.1g is good enough for me, plenty of digital options at reasonable prices out there.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Nov 5, 2019)

I've used silica gel in the past with good results.  Takes some time but it worked for me.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Nov 5, 2019)

I can see a future experiment between silica desiccant as used in flower drying and such, desiccant beads used in various moisture removal systems and a DampRid type product to see how they compare in time vs lifecycle cost.


----------



## Curly (Nov 5, 2019)

Looks like there is potential with the method for drying rough turned bowl blanks.


----------



## PBorowick (Nov 5, 2019)

Fred, I have a very accurate scale that I use for mixing my resin. I suppose I don't really NEED a new toy at this point.....so I will pass on getting a moisture meter. 
I will cut some blanks and get started on it.


----------



## Old Lar (Nov 5, 2019)

That is a great experiment, conducted well (scientifically) and with great results.  Good job.  I have used siliconized cat litter in a similar container to dry bowls. My results were positive as well.  I put rough turned bowls in the cat litter for 2-3 weeks and have dropped the moisture level from 25% to 10-12% in that time frame.  I was able to finish turning them and had very little warping and cracking.  Just another way to "skin a cat" (litter).


----------



## MRDucks2 (Nov 5, 2019)

My perception is that the initial week (or so) will show the greatest drop on any moisture then is will taper off more slowly.


----------

